
AWS Announces General Availability of Amazon Managed Blockchain - prostoalex
https://press.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-details/aws-announces-general-availability-amazon-managed-blockchain
======
Corrado
While I like the concept in an abstract sense, I'm having trouble coming up
with a good use for blockchain in the business world. Maybe it could be useful
for maintaining healthcare records? The problem as I see it is most enterprise
environments require some sort of governmental control/auditing/certification
(ie. HIPAA, SOX, etc.) and I don't think those organizations are forward
thinking enough to allow blockchain technologies just yet.

